# Overabundance of Strats



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So i just walked into our local used instrument shop here in Ottawa and they tell me they have an overabundance of used Strats. They had to remove 20 of them and put them away in storage to clear the floor for other instruments. Is it just here or all over Canada.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never owned a strat and keep thinking I should. I may have to check some of the Calgary stores to see if there's a glut available.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I absolutely love Strat sounds. 
I'm not a fan of playing them. Prefer Les Paul/Ibanez artist type guitars

Quite a quandary. There are options out there for guys wanting to do similar stuff, the most cost effective is a partscaster from Warmoth


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

marcos said:


> So i just walked into our local used instrument shop here in Ottawa and they tell me they have an overabundance of used Strats. They had to remove 20 of them and put them away in storage to clear the floor for other instruments. Is it just here or all over Canada.


Was this at Spaceman? Ugh. I was going to bring in my fiesta red for consignment, but maybe its a waste of time.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zdogma said:


> Was this at Spaceman? Ugh. I was going to bring in my fiesta red for consignment, but maybe its a waste of time.


Exactly. I was in there and brought a Dakota Red partscaster and they told me now is not a good time. Can you give me some details on your Fiesta red>
Sending you a PM.
Thanks


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have been trying to sell/trade my Classic Player 60's Strat with no real offers .

There must be a glut or being Ottawa,they are all waiting for a $500 USA Strat to show up.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> I absolutely love Strat sounds.
> I'm not a fan of playing them. Prefer Les Paul/Ibanez artist type guitars
> 
> Quite a quandary. There are options out there for guys wanting to do similar stuff, the most cost effective is a partscaster from Warmoth


I feel the exact same way. I put an order in with Seymour Duncan a little over a week ago to get Albert Lee's strat-style pups in a humbucker housing, so I can fit it in the LP I ordered from Warmoth. I'm getting antsy...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> I have been trying to sell/trade my Classic Player 60's Strat with no real offers .
> 
> There must be a glut or being Ottawa,they are all waiting for a $500 USA Strat to show up.


I saw your add up on Kijiji and its a great guitar at a good price. Its just a bad time to sell or trade Strats without giving them away.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got 1 strat. Never play it. Just isn't for me. 
other than my tele which gets occasional use because she's so beautiful, I only ever play humbucking gits ie. Gibbys or superstrats.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does spaceman still have that modded gibson explorer? I wanted that haha.

I have 3 strats - my first guitar, and two for sparrows. But just got something else so the strats will be hanging out for a while. Dunno about used ones here, as far as stores go.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

I also have a Strat I never play, 2010 candy apple red 57 hot rod..for me it's the nut width..Maybe my fingers are too big but at 1 5/8" my fingers keep tripping over each other and i don't look good in red. Sits in it's case never played.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Guess that explains why there's a USA Std Strat in the Edmonton Kijiji for $600


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

marcos said:


> So i just walked into our local used instrument shop here in Ottawa and they tell me they have an overabundance of used Strats. They had to remove 20 of them and put them away in storage to clear the floor for other instruments. Is it just here or all over Canada.


All over Canada, the USA and likely the rest of the world where electric guitars are sold. IMO they are the old style Volkswagon Beetle of guitars. They are so common they have lost their appeal.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have one too. but i play mine all the time. i love the way it feels in my hand, more than most guitars. at heart im a humbucker guy though.
one thing to keep in mind is why they became so common in the first place. i remember a time when you couldn't swing a dead cat w/o hitting a nova or a malibu. they weren't prolific because people didn't like them, or they weren't a good car. i don't mind if the strats dip in value. i wasn't planing on sellin mine anyhow. but after reading this thread, i'll be saving my pennies in the hopes of scoring a nice strat on the cheap someday soon-ish.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I have sold off all my Gibson's in favour of Strats. I find them to be just right for me.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

If you ask me, the problem is an abundance of cheap and knockoff strats. Most of them of junk IMO.
The Warmoth stuff is decent quality but expensive, usually badly setup and doesn't sell very well.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

What is funny is that Spaceman music is trying to sell them at the same usual price. No deals where to be found Saturday at the store. One would think there would be some kind of price drop on most of the used ones.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> All over Canada, the USA and likely the rest of the world where electric guitars are sold. IMO they are the old style Volkswagon Beetle of guitars. They are so common they have lost their appeal.


Years ago (about 15) I took a strat out when I jammed. But I found most everyone else did as well - so as much as anything to be/sound different, I went back to my humbucker guit's (LP and ES-type). Been playing them since and the strat stays at home. But I have notice more humbucker guitars lately out and about - so maybe its time to start taking the strat out again - just to be/sound different?

And even better - maybe its time to pick up another one cheap.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Years ago (about 15) I took a strat out when I jammed. But I found most everyone else did as well - so as much as anything to be/sound different, I went back to my humbucker guit's (LP and ES-type). Been playing them since and the strat stays at home._* But I have noticed more humbucker guitars lately out and about*_ - so maybe its time to start taking the strat out again - just to be/sound different?
> 
> And even better - maybe its time to pick up another one cheap.


Maybe things are turning around. One thing is for sure and that is there are more strat and tele body styles with humbuckers in them nowadays.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I blame Slash. Before him, all anyone seemed to want was superstrats. 


..........and his wasn't even 'real'!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It's an over generalization of course, but the only time I think of a strat is if we're playing Pink Floyd or John Mayer or something. Other than that, I don't need one.
but I'm a rock / metal guy, not country or blues, so, single coils don't really appeal to me.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

But for a clean tone, the 2 and 4 positions are to die for!

And how about a heavily distorted neck pickup solo or bite of the bridge pickup to liven up a part of a song or track. Man, I couldn't imagine not having a nice single coil pickup guitar in my arsenal. Actually, when you really start to get into Strats, you start needing different ones for different tones and applications. Low to med to high output pickups sound drastically different on a strat.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> It's an over generalization of course, but the only time I think of a strat is if we're playing Pink Floyd or John Mayer or something. Other than that, I don't need one.
> but I'm a rock / metal guy, not country or blues, so, single coils don't really appeal to me.


we used to have a thread http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...AL-enough&highlight=single+coils+metal+enough


tons of metal guys who use/used strats if it's good enough for judas priest and iron maiden, it's metal enough for anyone


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Good times for strataholics like me! 25 and counting.........just sold my one and only Gibson LP last night. Just didn't do it for me. Great guitar but I just knew I wouldn't be playing it as much as my stratocasters.............


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's weird, I've gone through a couple of phases.

I bought an AmDlx in '99, never seemed to bond with it.
Even after changing out the pickups, it still didn't happen.
I seem to be a HB guy too. I traded it off.

I picked up a Suhr S1 a while ago, that changed my mind.
HB in the bridge, controls where I want them, new #1.
While I like a HB in the bridge, I find many neck HBs too dark,
so the singles are a perfect pairing with this guitar.

I also got a Squier CV Strat for a song, so I couldn't resist.
I'm getting along with the standard Strat control setup,
it usually hangs on the couch with me, unplugged.

Strats just feel so good with the arm contour, belly cut and simple sexy lines.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

agreed there is an overabundance of strats, partly from partscasters and an increase in japan fender popularity. Fender is also doing a lot of vintage reissues...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> we used to have a thread http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...AL-enough&highlight=single+coils+metal+enough
> 
> 
> tons of metal guys who use/used strats if it's good enough for judas priest and iron maiden, it's metal enough for anyone


I remember that thread....but heres the thing, few of those strats had single coils in the bridge position. Humbuckers. That, IMo is the key for metal.
I think once you swap out that single coil, it become a whole 'nother beast. Add a Floyd rose as well and you have a superstrat. And that's what I remember the maiden, priest etc guys playing. Not the same guitar Clapton/Gilmour would have played.
In my generation, the only guy in metal that regularly played a strat with a bridge single coil, was Yngwie. And his tone was so solo focused, he was an anomaly. His rhythm tone sucked ass, but it didn't matter because he rarely slowed down enough to played chords 
And please don't say "Hendrix was metal". 
if a strat is simply a neck and body, then sure, millions of players play them. But I don't think that alone defines the "strat tone" we all think of.

so no, single coil in bridge pos'n strat ie "typical strat config" is not metal enough for ME!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

im not sure about that. fender isn't the only one trading nostalgia for cash. i don't see a glut of that other brand on the used market. however, i think the partscaster thing _is_ a factor. i'm just not sure exactly how it fits into things. i say this because years ago folks realized you can get more for a strat parted out than you can selling one used whole. and there isn't any part of it you'd have trouble selling. so are their more parts and partscaster because of this? honestly i don't know. could be a chicken/egg thing for all i know.
it may be worth it to that retailer to disassemble those 20 extra strats he has, and part them out on ebay. the fender japan thing - it seems any guitar gear from japan brings the cash. the ridiculous prices i see on stompboxes on kijiji which are allegedly japanese is what makes me say this. there are at least 1/2 a doz ads right here in the gta for these at any given time. somebody must be buyin 'em or they'd get cheaper.

i feel like this when i think about it


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> im not sure about that. fender isn't the only one trading nostalgia for cash. i don't see a glut of that other brand on the used market. however, i think the partscaster thing _is_ a factor. i'm just not sure exactly how it fits into things. i *say this because years ago folks realized you can get more for a strat parted out than you can selling one used whole. *and there isn't any part of it you'd have trouble selling. so are their more parts and partscaster because of this? honestly i don't know. could be a chicken/egg thing for all i know.
> it may be worth it to that retailer to disassemble those 20 extra strats he has, and part them out on ebay. the fender japan thing - it seems any guitar gear from japan brings the cash. the ridiculous prices i see on stompboxes on kijiji which are allegedly japanese is what makes me say this. there are at least 1/2 a doz ads right here in the gta for these at any given time. somebody must be buyin 'em or they'd get cheaper.
> 
> i feel like this when i think about it


theres something to that. When I was looking for a Malmsteen sig strat a couple yrs ago, there were very few for sale on ebay, but tons of parts...$700 necks....$500 bodies....$300 loaded pickguards.
but the whole gits were selling for $1200-1300.
nice way to make a couple hundred bucks for 15 min work.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of humbucker guitars (I have an 07 Gibson R7 that will fit nicely in my coffin) but there is something about that 2 position on a good strat that you can't get any other way. I also like the neck pickup for blues playing. I don't know that I need a whole bunch of them, but 1 good strat is a nice thing to have.

- - - Updated - - -



sulphur said:


> I picked up a Suhr S1 a while ago, that changed my mind.
> HB in the bridge, controls where I want them, new #1.
> While I like a HB in the bridge, I find many neck HBs too dark,
> so the singles are a perfect pairing with this guitar.


Suhr makes a great strat. Great pickups, superb necks.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

You can get a great metal sound from a single coil. But it involves a lot of work and outboard gear. 

The easiest way is to use an a/b switch and 2 amps. 
One set with the mids and lows jacked to 15 and the highs backed off slightly. Use that one for chording/riffing
use the other amp for soloing. 

A three channel amp like Randall can do it as well. 

Takes work and and trial and error.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

marcos said:


> So i just walked into our local used instrument shop here in Ottawa and they tell me they have an overabundance of used Strats. They had to remove 20 of them and put them away in storage to clear the floor for other instruments. Is it just here or all over Canada.


There is an over abundance of almost every major guitar of importance to music in general. Most of it is caused by there being a perceived price point. The other factor is that most of the young, up and coming players don't necessarily have the coin to buy what and how many they want.

Come to think of it; when I was young, good equipment was even harder to come by.

It is so easy to find equipment today due to the internet. It can easily be found. We have all become better shoppers. There is so much more to like and experience available today.

How many low dollar used strats, Epiphones, etc., are going to go unsold or finally sell cheap? Eventually we all aim at higher priced guitars that are not necessarily better than some really good low price copies out there.

At my older age, I have decided to buy numerous guitars of various qualities and manufacturers. I have a set price in mind and am willing to lose a certain amount of money to learn about the reality of the available instruments.

Perhaps I should be a little more frugal and buy less. I am running out of space and it takes time to clean, service, and maintain the hoard.

There are some low dollar gems in there and I can understand why some buy 10 MIM Telecasters/Strats, etc, or whatever brand.

Just look on Kijjii, Craigslist, Ebay, Reverb, etc., etc.. The most popular guitars of several generations are all over the place to be found. The perceived price point and the cash in your pocket are the only limitations. 

The stores, like the one in Ottawa, buy good guitars for less than you and I, because they can. Customers/vendors come to them to unload what they can't sell themselves or trade in because it makes a deal on a new one easier to swallow.

If I had the number of "walk ins" to my door, that a good shop has, I would be buried in guitars myself.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> You can get a great metal sound from a single coil. But it involves a lot of work and outboard gear.
> 
> The easiest way is to use an a/b switch and 2 amps.
> One set with the mids and lows jacked to 15 and the highs backed off slightly. Use that one for chording/riffing
> ...


Theres got to be an easier way....Oh, I know, just buy a guitar/pickguard with a humbucker in it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

or install one/three of these.
I have them in my strat.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> You can get a great metal sound from a single coil. But it involves a lot of work and outboard gear.
> 
> The easiest way is to use an a/b switch and 2 amps.
> One set with the mids and lows jacked to 15 and the highs backed off slightly. Use that one for chording/riffing
> ...


Why not just use a multi-effects unit? Wouldn't that be easier? You can also save your settings so you don't have to try and remember what you did to get a certain sound.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Why not just use a multi-effects unit? Wouldn't that be easier? You can also save your settings so you don't have to try and remember what you did to get a certain sound.


Because you're sacrificing one tone for another. 

Single let coils are temperamental, you can get great riffing sound or great soloing sound, but not together on one channel or amp. 

One setting works for for one but not the other. This is one area a multi fx unit doesn't help. 

As as for hot rails and similar, those Aren't single coils. They're single coil sized humbuckers. The good ones are four wire and splittable. I have a Dimarzio chopper in my Strat. It's wired series/parallel with a push pull pot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

djmarcelca said:


> As as for hot rails and similar, those Aren't single coils. They're single coil sized humbuckers. The good ones are four wire and splittable..


Forgot to mention. Yeah .. use a p/p pot to split from hum to single.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

djmarcelca said:


> Because you're sacrificing one tone for another.
> 
> Single let coils are temperamental, you can get great riffing sound or great soloing sound, but not together on one channel or amp.
> 
> One setting works for for one but not the other. This is one area a multi fx unit doesn't help.


Maybe you should tell that to Jimmy Page! LOL! There are many preconceived notions about single soil guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Because you're sacrificing one tone for another.
> 
> Single let coils are temperamental, you can get great riffing sound or great soloing sound, but not together on one channel or amp.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time to give your explanation. Have you tried a blind test to see if you can tell the difference? Our minds are very powerful and can fool us with what we see.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

JCM50 said:


> Maybe you should tell that to Jimmy Page! LOL! There are many preconceived notions about single soil guitars.


Different sound. 
We were talking heavy metal sound. Not led zeppelin/classic rock


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Go look up "bulb bkp piledriver tele" on youtube then report back.

Or plug any single coil guitar into a 5150 crunch channel pre on 4/ eq at 6 post at 2.

But humbuckers are generally preferred. 2/3 my strats are buckers (and are gigged).


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

djmarcelca said:


> Different sound.
> We were talking heavy metal sound. Not led zeppelin/classic rock


Perhaps, but many guitarists can't even tell that Led Zep I is a tele. The way you play and how you use the gear is where its at. Preconceived notions about what should be used for what has no place in the world of creating music IMO. Many metal recordings have been augmented by the use of single coiled strats. Listen to Jake E Lee, but then again, that's not nu-metal, down tuned and scooped mids tone, in which case, a cardboard guitar with EMGs is all you need 

Budda, with his above post shows how certain tools, in the right hands, can sound any way you want.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I have always considered myself to have Fenderphobia. I love the feel of my Les Paul, and the speed of my Ibanez. Fender necks feel too big and bulky, the action is impossible to get right. The neck just feels like a child's guitar every time I play one. Yeah, you can gey them cheap now, but I still don't want one. Besides, how can I take a guitar seriously when they sell them at Best Buy now.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> I have always considered myself to have Fenderphobia. I love the feel of my Les Paul, and the speed of my Ibanez. Fender necks feel too big and bulky, the action is impossible to get right. The neck just feels like a child's guitar every time I play one. Yeah, you can gey them cheap now, but I still don't want one. Besides, how can I take a guitar seriously when they sell them at Best Buy now.


A Fender neck can be made to play just as well as any other guitar. There are many variations, from the vintage narrow radius to the more modern flatter radiuses. There are way more options on a strat vs any other guitar model.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Easy solution. All those with too many Stats just PM me and I will send you shipping instructions. Together we can remedy the situation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> I have always considered myself to have Fenderphobia. I love the feel of my Les Paul, and the speed of my Ibanez. Fender necks feel too big and bulky, the action is impossible to get right. The neck just feels like a child's guitar every time I play one. Yeah, you can gey them cheap now, but I still don't want one. Besides, how can I take a guitar seriously when they sell them at Best Buy now.


Fender big and bulky over gibson? I own a gibson and am quite confused as to how that works (unless you have the 60's slim in which case it makes much more sense).

After playing an R9 and gigging strats, gibson has a bigger neck more often than not. Science can answer that though.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> Fender big and bulky over gibson? I own a gibson and am quite confused as to how that works (unless you have the 60's slim in which case it makes much more sense).
> 
> After playing an R9 and gigging strats, gibson has a bigger neck more often than not. Science can answer that though.


probably referring to the Nocaster neck, that thing is a bat. Huge shoulders.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JCM50 said:


> Perhaps, but many guitarists can't even tell that Led Zep I is a tele. The way you play and how you use the gear is where its at. Preconceived notions about what should be used for what has no place in the world of creating music IMO. Many metal recordings have been augmented by the use of single coiled strats. Listen to Jake E Lee, but then again, that's not nu-metal, down tuned and scooped mids tone, in which case, a cardboard guitar with EMGs is all you need
> 
> Budda, with his above post shows how certain tools, in the right hands, can sound any way you want.


Can I see a pic of the jake e lee guitar you are referring to? In the Ozzy days, Ive always seen him playing Charvels with a bridge humbucker. Not sure what he uses now, but then again, no one really cares anyways. His career after Ozzy was pretty underwhelming.

I wouldn't call Led Zep a metal tone by any means either, whether it was a tele or an LP. TBH, as a metal guy, I always hated Pages tone....but that's another topic.

This debate can go on forever, so in the interest of compromise, is it fair to say, its *possible* to get a "heavy-ish" tone from single coils, but generally not optimal and more trouble than its worth?


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Diablo said:


> is it fair to say, its *possible* to get a "heavy-ish" tone from single coils, but generally not optimal and more trouble than its worth?


No, I don't think so. Its not a lot of trouble, really.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JCM50 said:


> No, I don't think so. Its not a lot of trouble, really.


well, theres got to be some reason 99.99% of metal guys aren't using them.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Diablo said:


> well, theres got to be some reason 99.99% of metal guys aren't using them.


Its because you can't hide behind your mistakes and most people go for a certain sound when they think Metal. Also, strats are unforgiving.

Here's the latest from Jake E Lee's Red Dragon cartel. He still has it IMO
[video=youtube;C1zPls_cYc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1zPls_cYc0[/video]

And another awesome strat player in a Metal context
[video=youtube;NBv8bLSHMNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBv8bLSHMNU[/video]

I like my other guitars just as much but to me, a good Strat (or maybe more) is key to a proper guitar arsenal for a versatile guitarist.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes you can get a nice crunch out of a Tele single coil on the bridge (Zep 1). But yes can't stand a single coil Strat trying to get a good heavy sound. I do have a 86 Ibanez roadstar (strat copy) with HH and coil taps and that can give you a nice heavy tone. Just my two cents. Guitar and amp no B.S.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JCM50 said:


> Its because you can't hide behind your mistakes and most people go for a certain sound when they think Metal. Also, strats are unforgiving.
> 
> Here's the latest from Jake E Lee's Red Dragon cartel. He still has it IMO
> [video=youtube;C1zPls_cYc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1zPls_cYc0[/video]
> ...


Of course theyre going for a "Certain sound for metal"...the metal sound! And a big part of that is something starts don't traditionally come with: humbuckers (yes I know they do offer some models with them, but does it have its signature sound with an HB? I don't think so. May as well be any other guitar).

Based on the vids you show, I think we're talking about 2 different things.
Can a strat with a BRIDGE HUMBUCKER be used for metal? OF COURSE.
its the single coils ie the "standard strat configuration" that are the issue in metal.

In terms of the vid, then you may as well include EVH as well as one of a million guys who played a "solid double cut body with a bolt on neck guitar and bridge humbucker" ie the superstrat. Ibanez, Kramer, Jackson, Lado, Charvel , Washburn etc and just about everybody else sold Humbucker laden strat-looking guitars in the 80's. I wouldn't lump them all together as strats though just because they shared the same basic body shape. Once you get into different pickups and bridges, and even neck through bodies, only the lay person would think its a "strat".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

eh, you're right in that it doesn't count as far as this discussion, because both guitars did have a humbucker in the bridge position. i still think it's doable but easier to just use a hummer. 

bunny trail:
i would like to point out that we seem to be having a discussion about an electric guitar tone, and the main point of focus is the pick ups, not the wood. you folks can about guess what i think it suggests.

oh, another bunny trail: 

i cannot watch ozzy live without wondering what catapulted him to stardom. would any of you really hire an unknown guy with his stage presence? especially if he had to sing every single song with that heavy chorus effect on his voice? i think i can understand why dio refused to open for him.
also brad still sounds like niteranger, even playing with ozzy. that's kinda funny, but also kinda interesting. another piece of evidence for tone being in the fingers, i think. he's an underrated guy i think.
was that carmine apice on the drums? even rudy sarzo is there. a stage full of legends, during the times when they became legends. pretty cool, i think.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> eh, you're right in that it doesn't count as far as this discussion, because both guitars did have a humbucker in the bridge position. i still think it's doable but easier to just use a hummer.
> 
> bunny trail:
> i would like to point out that we seem to be having a discussion about an electric guitar tone, and the main point of focus is the pick ups, not the wood. you folks can about guess what i think it suggests.
> ...


Ya I always though the weakest link in Ozzy, was Ozzy. Top notch backup band though.
supposedly Carmine's ego clashed with ozzys....or maybe Sharon's .
rumour is he was selling his own t shirts at Ozzy concerts and trying to get the name changed to "Ozzy Osbourne with Carmine Appice" or something.
what a tool.
gillis is definitely under rated, very unique style. ESP considering he supposedly beat Lynch for the Ozzy gig.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=iron...n.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FIron_Maiden;1024;683 These guys play heavy. I believe they are heavy metal pioneers


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> or install one/three of these.
> I have them in my strat.


Or Paul Gilbert's Injectors. I'd love to post a vid of them strictly doing heavy. It's just them through my Albert Lee into my Megalith Delta distortion out of a clean amp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

that's cool. we can wait.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

please do! it should be fun


----------



## TB72 (Apr 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> was that carmine apice on the drums? even rudy sarzo is there. a stage full of legends, during the times when they became legends. pretty cool, i think.


Tommy Aldridge on drums in that clip...


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I think part of the reason is, Strats were really hot for a bunch of years, but according what I hear, Teles have taken over again as Fender's biggest selling guitar. That could be hearsay, but I see lot of Teles out there on the racks and always used Strats haging up too.

For me, I just got sick of the sound of Strats. At one point, I had five of them, and one day, I realized, "This is ridiculous." I have one left; A '95 MIJ 60's reissue in Candy Apple Red, and it's my 5 string Open G guitar. I don't want a Strat for standard tuning play. I much prefer Gibsons any day of the week.

Maybe Strats are coming into a valley of popularity.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not only is there an over abundance of strats but also an over abundance of strat comments as this thread attests to.:smile-new:


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

A guy at a local guitar shop once attributed this to OSAP: Ontario Stratocaster Aquisition Program.  Every year, thousands of college and university students apply to the gov't for loans. Many, having never had to be responsible for managing their own money before, make excellent financial decisions like buying a new guitar with said borrowed money. Somewhere around the end of November, they run out of beer/food money and then attempt to sell these strats back to the guitar shop or to any hock shop that will take them. The same thing seems to play out in second semester. Around the end of March, they start selling off guitars again. Not sure if it is because they need food/beer money or if they don't want to bring it home with them for the summer and have Mom and Dad question them about it. 

Either way, I usually pick up one or two beginner model strats a year around these times. There is a University and a College in town, so there are lots to be had! I take them home, clean them up, perform any basic maintenance/adjustments that are needed, then flip them for a few bucks. I get to teach myself guitar repair, keeps me busy and it is building up the cash in my "Guitar Jar" for something I may really want in the future. So far I've done this with about 5 guitars and I've turned my initial $50 investment into $300. Not too shabby.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> that's cool. we can wait.


how'd i mess this up?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> please do! it should be fun





laristotle said:


> that's cool. we can wait.


Fucking multi-quote. I'm a virgin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndguc1Lto1Y


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

haha! very cool, and def. metal enough for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Re: buckers in strats/teles - imo they still sound like a strat/tele. I have a jb in a MIM standard and it sounds stratty, just beefed up a bit.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> haha! very cool, and def. metal enough for me.


It ain't bad for being set up with 9s. It would've sounded better with 10s though. And I like my strings.loose so I can bend easily - but it sucks when I try speed picking. 

either way, it gets me by.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd say that you proved that singles work for metal.
I don't think I could pull off speed pick like you did.
It's been too long for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GetRhythm said:


> A guy at a local guitar shop once attributed this to OSAP: Ontario Stratocaster Aquisition Program.  Every year, thousands of college and university students apply to the gov't for loans. Many, having never had to be responsible for managing their own money before, make excellent financial decisions like buying a new guitar with said borrowed money. Somewhere around the end of November, they run out of beer/food money and then attempt to sell these strats back to the guitar shop or to any hock shop that will take them. The same thing seems to play out in second semester. Around the end of March, they start selling off guitars again. Not sure if it is because they need food/beer money or if they don't want to bring it home with them for the summer and have Mom and Dad question them about it.
> 
> Either way, I usually pick up one or two beginner model strats a year around these times. There is a University and a College in town, so there are lots to be had! I take them home, clean them up, perform any basic maintenance/adjustments that are needed, then flip them for a few bucks. I get to teach myself guitar repair, keeps me busy and it is building up the cash in my "Guitar Jar" for something I may really want in the future. So far I've done this with about 5 guitars and I've turned my initial $50 investment into $300. Not too shabby.


Haha...back when I was in University, we called it the Ontario Stereo Acquisition Program,..when a decent home stereo or hifi cost about $1000 and required 3 ft tall speakers and a dedicated cabinet to house each component (tuner, amp, CD player, dual cassette, and maybe turntable if you were old school  )

I used some of 1 yrs worth to go to puerto Vallarta with my hot girlfriend.
to this day, it was still one of the best Xmas' I ever had.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So my buddy calls a very big music store in Montreal and tells them he has a mint USA 2000 Strat to trade on a used guitar and they tell him not even interrested? So its confirmed, Strats are out and Tele's are in !!! LOL. Last saturday went to see a buddy of mine play and i sort of fell in love with the twang sound of a good old Tele. Think its time to get one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmmm....maybe a good time to trade one of my tele's off on a Strat.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

These things come and go in waves. For a while, you couldn't give away a Strat, then everyone wanted them again. And they're so ubiquitous that if one has to sell a guitar out of their collection, they know they'll be able to get another Strat.

Jake E. Lee is the classic case of the Strat being good for "metal," depending on one's definition. And that was a Strat with the headstock re-cut -- one of Jake's friends was a painter at Charvel, and repainted it as a birthday gift.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Probably the reason the store is not interested in more strats is there is more money to be made on new sales, and no liability related to taking in stolen guitars or guitars in need of repair. Most stores have a return policy even on used gear,and could lose on the sale. My strat is not going any where. The most versatile guitar on the market.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 1 fender strat and its staying with me..one of the best guitars i have... trading in gear is a good way to loose alot of money...for what the music store gives you..unless you are trading in a guitar and buying a very expensive one, then they will come up some.

I did just that in 1982.. traded in a El Degas SG, for a new LP custom...they gave me 535.00 for the El Degas


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

'85 IIRC. L&M had a garage sale (bloor/bathurst) and I picked
up 212 Traynor for $125. In '87, I traded that in for a Marshall
combo (same store). They gave me $280 for the trade value.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

there's a bazillion models of strat Fender has been making, for years....makes sense they are everywhere on the used market!

you can't beat a good strat though


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Some of the bazillion models , they only made for a couple years, which makes them more interesting to find and buy..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mmmm, i dunno, it's all minutia to me. they do have a gajillion different ones, but they're all only different in little ways. unless you're a real stratty guy, most of them can't be identified at a glance, as you can with certain other guitars. and as much as i dig strats, to me, most of them sound really close to the same.


----------

